# New Beretta 92fs inox owner



## Saber (Sep 4, 2007)

Just bought a 92FS inox from a friend for $150. The guy need cash right away. Needs a good cleaning but other then that it's in great shape.

I'm stepping up from a HI-point C9(worst POS ever made:smt076) Anyways This is a great firearm, and fits my hand like a glove.









Oh and is there anything special about this Inox? this is the first one I have seen with the flag, and united we stand on it. Looked all over the net but could not find any info on it

Just thought I would say HI great forum you guys have


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

*$150!?!?!* Wow, nice buy!! Not sure about the flag, but it looks pretty cool on there. Probably just a marketing tool I would think. I have the 96FS Inox, exactly like yours (with the Inox controls, newer versions are black). Welcome to the club! :smt1099


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Now that's a win-win. Stepping up from a Hi Point and for only $150. 

I hope it's not "hot". :mrgreen:


----------



## Saber (Sep 4, 2007)

propellerhead said:


> Now that's a win-win. Stepping up from a Hi Point and for only $150.
> 
> I hope it's not "hot". :mrgreen:


It's 100% legal.

That and the hi point makes a good door stop now:anim_lol:


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmmm, an Inox for the price of a Hi-Point. Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

$150!? Hot damn.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW!! Some guys have all the luck! What a beautiful weapon. Good luck with it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Popcornsmilie

:mrgreen::smt083


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## paz (Nov 13, 2008)

thats a nice looking 92 
i wish i had luck like that. 
merry xmas =)


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

KingAirDriver said:


> *$150!?!?!* Wow, nice buy!! Not sure about the flag, but it looks pretty cool on there. Probably just a marketing tool I would think. I have the 96FS Inox, exactly like yours (with the Inox controls, newer versions are black). Welcome to the club! :smt1099


I have a 96FS Inox, too. Aren't they pretty?


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice purchase! You DO realize that these go for about $450-$500 even used right? Thats a pretty fantastic deal. Enjoy! Beretta makes some of the World's finest weapons.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Wanna make a quick $150 on your investment? hehehehe :mrgreen:
Kidding.. uh.. well maybe. 
:smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Popcornsmilie
> 
> :mrgreen::smt083


Guys, this thread is over a year old and the member hasn't been on this forum in over a year. Hence...the popcorn....:watching::mrgreen:


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Guys, this thread is over a year old and the member hasn't been on this forum in over a year. Hence...the popcorn....:watching::mrgreen:


Oh No!! I feel stupid. :smt022


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

drat! fell for the old 'ancient thread' trick. 

:smt023 note to self: smoooooooth move there ex-lax.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I am just part of the flock of sheep!!!

Doh.....

Thanks BeefyBeefo.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Necro-posting aside, the OP sure did get an awesome deal though. That 92FS Inox with the American flag is a keeper! :smt033


----------



## Saber (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow I just found this thread on a google search. Was looking for the black united we stand Beretta. Sorry I brought back a dead thread:buttkick: Forgot all about this forum.


----------

